# Witsius Rocks!!!



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 23, 2008)

OK, so I have already messed up the schedule I had planned on Tuesday, sue me. But I started into Witsius first and man o' man does it rock. Must read for anyone wanting to understand Covenant Theology. Awesome Stuff...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 23, 2008)

Yes, he does. 

http://www.puritanboard.com/378427-post3.html


----------



## Neogillist (May 26, 2008)

I've actually been thinking of reading Witsius on convenant theology. I think reformed convenant theology may have evolved or changed over the years, and I would be interested to see what was the original truth that Witsius and other puritans held, as opposed to today's covenant theology, which is supposedly closer to Charles Hodge's version.


----------

